# So sánh các loại vật liệu làm trần nhà siêu nhẹ



## thanhmai2501 (22/4/19)

Khi chúng ta làm nhà lắp ghép cũng như giống với làm nhà bằng bê tông cốt thép là cần phải có sàn nhà. Với phương pháp cũ, sàn nhà thường được đổ bê tông xi măng, còn sàn nhà lắp ghép thì sao?

Việc bạn chọn lựa được loại sàn phù hợp với loại hình nhà này mang lại chất lượng công trình được tốt hơn, giảm trọng tải cho phần móng rất là nhiều. Và với loại hình nhà khung thép lắp ghép thì sẽ có những kiểu sàn chuyên dụng của riêng mình.

Sau đây Xây lắp Trường Giang giới thiệu các loại vật liệu làm trần nhà siêu nhẹ và những sai lầm khi lựa chon sàn , mái hay gặp phải để quý khách hàng có so sánh và lựa chọn chuẩn nhất :

*01: Sàn tấm xi măng Cemboard Duraflex – cách âm , cách nhiệt , toàn khối.*





_Toàn cảnh tấm xi măng Cemboard Duraflex đồng bộ với nhà khung thép tiền chế dân dụng_​
Tấm DURAflex là sản phẩm thuộc tập đoàn SAINT-GOBAIN – với lịch sử hơn 350 năm cung cấp đa dạng giải pháp vật liệu xây dựng cho 60 quốc gia trên toàn thế giới.

Tấm Duraflex ra đời là một bước tiến mới trong xây dựng, khắc phục những nhược điểm của vật liệu truyền thống như thời gian xây dựng lâu, tốn nhân công, phụ thuộc thời tiết, ….

Là sản phẩm đã được nhiệt đới hóa, chịu nắng mưa , thời tiết khắc nghiệt mà không thay đổi đặc điểm chịu lực, mầu sắc suốt 50 năm sử dụng.

Có khả năng tạo hình cao do đặc tính đàn hồi , dẻo dai.

Với thành phần xi măng  , cát siêu mịn nên tấm có khả năng chống cháy tự nhiên.

Dễ vận chuyển, thi công, tính cơ động cao.

Dễ dàng tạo ra không gian sống tiện nghi: Thẩm mỹ, chống cháy, cách âm, chịu nước tốt.






Kích thước tấm nhỏ 1220 x 2440 mm nên có thể đáp ứng mọi điều kiện , địa hình , tiến độ khác nhau khi thi công dễ dàng.

Đầu tư hiệu quả: giảm tổng tải trọng công trình, giảm chi phí đầu tư.

Giúp bảo vệ môi trường: Vật liệu không nung, thân thiện với môi trường, giảm thiểu sử dụng tài nguyên môi trường và là vật liệu có thể tái chế.

Việc dùng tấm sàn bê tông lắp ghép Cemboard Duraflex với nhà khung thép là giải pháp đồng bộ làm nhà cao tầng và các công trình lắp ghép  siêu nhẹ.

Tấm Cemboard Duraflex được ứng dụng trên thế giới cả trăm năm và ghi nhận nhiều thành công trong quá trình sử dụng.

*Nhược điểm và sai lầm khi sử dụng sàn Cemboard duraflex*
Trước kia sàn Cemboard Duraflex có nhược điểm ồn , không đầm chân khi chạy nhẩy trên sàn , khả năng chống thấm không cao do phải lắp ghép các mép tấm và đầu vít.

Hiện nay tấm sàn Cemboard Duraflex được thiết kế , đồng bộ với khả năng cách âm , cách nhiệt , đầm chân như sàn bê tông cốt thép truyền thống khi đưa vật liệu Foam Pu vào sàn và tường.






Với hệ khung xương liền mạch khiến cho khả năng toàn khối hệ sàn với hệ khung thép cao . Việc này dẫn đến độ cứng tổng thể của toàn nhà được đảm bảo.

Đồng thời với trọng lượng nhẹ bằng 1/8 sàn bê tông chắc chắn sẽ là lựa chon tốt nhất cho nhà thép tiền chế dân dụng .

Với nhiều vật liệu chống thấm hoàn hảo , có khả năng chống thấm vĩnh viễn cho sàn dung tấm Cemboard kể cả lộ thiên ngoài trời chịu nắng , mưa , tia UV .

Chúng tôi đánh giá sàn Cemboard Duraflex sẽ là vật liệu được lựa chon và ứng dụng nhiều để thi công nhà thép tiền chế cao tầng trong hiện tại và tương lai.

*02: Sàn tôn Deck liên hợp bê tông cốt thép*





_Cấu tạo sàn Deck đồng bộ với nhà khung thép dân dụng_​
Tấm sàn thép liên hợp hay còn gọi là Sàn deck – sàn liên hợp được coi là một phần không thể thiếu trong cấu tạo của sàn liên hợp thép bê tông bao gồm các thành phần như : Lớp bê tông đổ tại chỗ trên tấm thép định hình được sản xuất theo phương pháp cán nguội và lưới thép.

San deck (sàn liên hợp) đóng vai trò liên kết liên hợp với hệ khung kết cấu thép của công trình và như cốp pha đáy cho hệ sàn khi bê tông còn ướt.

Sàn deck – sàn liên hợp được sản xuất từ thép đen, thép mạ kẽm và mạ hợp kim nhôm kẽm dạng cuộn chiều dày từ 0,6mm ÷ 1,60mm, hình sóng vuông, chiều cao sóng 50mm ÷ 75mm.

Ưu điểm khi sử dụng Sàn deck – sàn liên hợp:






Cấu tạo sóng tôn Deck
+ Kết cấu sàn tương đối nhẹ, giảm tải trọng công trình.
+ Sản xuất, vận chuyển, lắp đặt đơn giản, tốc độ thi công nhanh.
+ Giảm giá thành công trình khi được lựa chọn từ khâu thiết kế.
+ Được sử dụng đa dạng thi công cho kết cấu thép nhà cao tầng và xây dựng công nghiệp.

*Nhược điểm và sai lầm khi sử dụng sàn Deck *
Nhược điểm và sai lầm lớn nhất của sàn Deck là thi công không đảm bảo kỹ thuật.
Sàn Deck có khả năng toàn khối cao với khung thép tiền chế , để đảm bảo việc đồng bộ với khung thép cần phải thi công đinh chống cắt .

Nhiều dự án không sử dụng đinh chống cắt hoặc thi công đinh không đảm bảo ngấu , số lượng đinh ít , hàn không đủ nhiệt hoặc quá dòng dẫn đến đường hàn giòn hóa.

Phần đầu múi tôn ốp sát tôn quây sàn , dẫn đến có khe hở múi dương với bên ngoài làm giảm khả năng chống thấm cho tòa nhà.

*03: Sàn bê tông lắp ghép Xuân Mai*





_Mặt cắt ngang tấm xi măng sàn lắp ghép Xuân Mai_​
Sàn panel siêu nhẹ là hệ thống với sàn nhà được lắp đặt bằng kết cấu các kiện dầm bê tông dự ứng lực cường độ cao đúc sẵn và các viên gạch Blook đã được sản xuất và ứng dụng rộng rãi tại vùng có khí hậu nóng miền Nam nước Pháp, các nước Nam Âu và một số nước Bắc Phi giáp Địa Trung Hải.

Năm 1997, với dây chuyền công nghệ sản xuất các loại dầm và viên Block sàn đã được hãng PPB International (Pháp) chuyển giao cho Tổng công ty xuất nhập khẩu xây dựng Việt Nam (VINACONEX) thông qua các dự án hỗ trợ kỹ thuật giữa tổ chức phát triển công nghệ Liên hợp quốc (UNIDO) và Bộ xây dựng nước CHXHCN Việt Nam.

Dầm bê tông dự ứng lực cùng các viên Block sàn với những loại gồm nhiều kích cỡ hình học khác nhau và sức chịu tải tùy theo nhu cầu thiết kế đã được Nhà máy Bê tông và xây dựng Xuân Mai sản xuất hàng loạt theo các tiêu chuẩn CCBA68, NFP 14-305 và NFP 13-032 của Cộng hòa Pháp từ những năm 1997-1998.

Đến nay, hàng chục vạn m2 nhà có kết cấu Sàn PANEL Siêu Nhẹ đã được lắp dựng bằng loại cấu kiện này tại thị trấn Xuân Mai, vùng Chương Mỹ – Hà Tây, Nội thành Hà Nội, Hòa Bình và các vùng lân cận.

*Đặc điểm nổi trội của sàn Panel siêu nhẹ . *





_Mặt bằng tấm xi măng làm sàn lắp ghép Xuân mai trước khi đổ bê tông sàn._​
Hệ thống sàn nhà bằng kết cấu dầm PPB và viên Block sàn mang tính ưu việt cao: với kết hợp sức chịu tải của dầm bê tông dự ứng lực cường độ cao được đúc sẵn với khả năng cách âm, cách nhiệt do có cấu tạo rỗng của viên Block sàn cùng với lớp bê tông lưới thép phủ đã tạo nên một hệ thống sàn hoàn hảo.

Thời gian thi công nhanh, mặt bằng thi công gọn, sạch, hạn chế được tối đa việc dùng và sử dụng các vật liệu rời nên tránh được bụi cùng ô nhiễm môi trường, làm giảm chi phí so với sàn đổ tại chỗ do không cần phải sử dụng cốp pha, dựng dàn giáo khi thi công.

Cấu kiện dầm sàn rất gọn nhẹ, có thể vận chuyển và thi công lắp bằng tay nên rất phù hợp cho việc xây dựng kể cả trong những ngôi nhà nằm xen kẽ trong các khu phố, ngõ hẹp.


----------

